# UFC 115 Gifs



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

+Rep for folks that throw up some good GIFs. I had other plans and missed the fights.

Thanks!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll tease you with only one.

(because the hard working uploaders host these, not me, and this is the only one I can find at the moment  .)


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Few of Mirko:




























<3 the Axe Kick.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

nice gifs and i <3 the chuck vs rich one lmaooooooooo


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW! I just watched the Mirko fight again, and until I just saw this gif, I had NO idea that he landed the Axe Kick so cleanly!!!!!

That was close to a clavicle snapper. Wow, that is sick to see in the UFC. Crocop(L)


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I love that axe kick, Berry is like, "block low, wait...high, wait...shit!"


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

amazing axe kick


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Epic. Freakin Epic. The shot Rich landed was nice and tight. That Axe kick is ridiculous


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

attention said:


>


The axe kick is sick!
But also..CC avoiding Pat's kick...very nice:thumb02: Very fast execution from Barry. That was close to an inch. WOW!!!


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

EVERLOST said:


> Epic. Freakin Epic. The shot Rich landed was nice and tight. That Axe kick is ridiculous


ridiculous? dude look up andy hug, please!!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


>


Man, Barry is scared of Mirko right there. :thumb02:

"Shit, block,...huh what OH THERE IT COMES!"


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Love the Axe kick. Stellar.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the smile before the axe kick. :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

And of course...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lmao.. Cro Cops like "Eh, **** it, let's go for a beer!" :laugh:


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I meant ridiculous in a good way. Like it was awesome. Which it is since its not something that gets utilized much in the UFC. Seen planty in K-1 and Pride, but its not a normal accurance. Your comment makes it sound like Im not suppose to like it because its not as epic as Andy Hug's kicks.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> And of course...


Pat should have straight thrown a knee, you can see Cro Cop is a little hesitant about it, he was probably thinking about doing the same thing. 

The axe kick was crazy btw haha


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Cro Cop is a little hesitant about it, he was probably thinking about doing the same thing.


He looked to me like he might have set up for a left knee just in case Pat tried anything...


----------



## Paetheon (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

EVERLOST said:


> I meant ridiculous in a good way. Like it was awesome. Which it is since its not something that gets utilized much in the UFC. Seen planty in K-1 and Pride, but its not a normal accurance. Your comment makes it sound like Im not suppose to like it because its not as epic as Andy Hug's kicks.


sorry bro, thought you meant negative.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

good ole' hat thief


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

The axe kick was so great. I have never seen such a solid and accurate axe kick done in the UFC, and rarely in MMA in general. 

I like the hat thief guy, he's awesome!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Paetheon said:


>


It's the same guy, LOL!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> It's the same guy, LOL!


HAAH I just noticed this as well! :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> It's the same guy, LOL!


Why else would you pay for seats that close?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

LoL at this guy  he was so happy to be there. Even when he just barely missed Kampmanns cap he just went on being the happiest person in life^^


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Someone Arrest That Man Dammit!!!!1


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The guy next to him got the first one probably some drunk friends.


----------

